# WESTLAND WHIRLWIND I



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 22, 2007)

This relatively unknown twin engine fighter was used by the RAF in the early years of WW.II
Hope you'll enjoy reading the Pilot's Notes!

Regards

Ron

Westland Whirlwind I


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2007)

Now Im on over load, havent read the last ones yet.

Thanks again Ron


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## HoHun (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Ron,

>Hope you'll enjoy reading the Pilot's Notes!

Fantastic! What a treasure! Thanks a lot! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes great read thanks.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 21, 2016)

Download link: here


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 22, 2017)

Something wrong here. My pad says "pdf cannot be opened". Works fine on all other pdfs here.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2017)

Try this one...


----------

